

One-Day Apple Shopping Event 2012 - usaphp
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/holiday/shopping_event

======
aj
What is mysterious about it? It's the annual thanksgiving day sale... Pretty
much non-mysterious as it can get

~~~
indspenceable
I think OP is commenting on how they are calling it "One-Day Apple Shopping
Event" rather than actually mentioning black friday.

~~~
paragraft
Black Friday's a US thing, while the Apple sale happens world-wide. No mention
of Black Friday = one theme across all international sites.

------
jacalata
It would be pretty damn mysterious if they were just now announcing a shopping
event for October 23, but actually the HN headline is just wrong.

